# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Projekcije filma Lice poroda diljem Hrvatske!  Dan žena 2013.

## Danci_Krmed

Udruga Roda ove će godine obilježiti Dan žena projekcijama filma The  Face of Birth (Lice poroda) koje će se održati diljem Hrvatske. Do sada  je dogovoreno da će projekcija filma biti u Puli, Varaždinu, Dubrovniku,  Zagrebu, Pazinu, Čakovcu, Rijeci, Cresu, Zadru i Poreču, a na ovom će  se popisu zasigurno naći još gradova.


  Ovaj australski film promovira pravo žene na odabir načina i mjesta  poroda, ali i progovara o utjecaju intervencija na prirodni tijek  poroda. Udruga Roda najveća je zagovornica poštivanja prava žena tijekom  trudnoće i poroda kao fizioloških, a ne medicinskih događaja, koji će,  ako se ne ometaju, donijeti neopisivu radost i snagu svima prisutnima i  odagnati strah i sumnju koji su često prisutni u našim rodilištima.


Organizacija projekcije filma nije besplatna za našu Udrugu ali,  kako mi želimo da bude besplatna za sve posjetiteljice i posjetitelje,  počele smo prikupljati sredstva. Ako podržavate naš rad i ako se  zalažete za slobodu poroda, donacija ovog projekta je jedan od načina da  vaša podrška postane konkretna.  Prikupljenim sredstvima podmirit ćemo  troškove licenci za prikazivanje i prostora, tamo gdje ga nećemo moći  dobiti besplatno. Prijevod, oglašavanje i organizaciju svih projekcija  iznijet ćemo volonterskim snagama naših članica i članova i uz pomoć  volonterki i volontera diljem Hrvatske.
*
Stoga, donirajte nam!*   Olakšale smo  vam postupak doniranja, sve je moguće uz par klikova, kartice koje  prolaze su Visa, Master i Maestro.  I  najmanja donacija će nas  približiti cilju!


*Ako želite da se projekcija održi i u vašem gradu molimo da nas kontaktirate za detalje i organizacijsku podršku na porod@roda.hr.*

----------


## pinocchio

Popis gradova u kojima će se u Hrvatskoj 8.3. istovremeno prikazati film The Face of Birth popeo se na 15, a do projekcija ima još skoro mjesec i pol dana :Smile:  Ihaj!!!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Interes  za organiziranje projekcije filma je velik! Budite dio ovog događanja i  javite se ako želite da i vaš grad dobije priliku pogledati film Lice  poroda. 

 Za sada se lista gradova popela na 15: Varaždin,  Čakovec, Pula, Rijeka, Zagreb,  Vinkovci, Pazin, Dubrovnik, Velika  Gorica, Daruvar, Split, Poreč, Biograd n/m, Čepin, Popovača...nastavite  niz

http://www.givengain.com/cause/3479/projects/12148/*Želite pogledati ovaj film u svom gradu?  Javite nam se!  porod@roda.hr

----------


## paučica

Svakako podržavam organizaciju! Nadam se da će se i što više forumašica pridružiti donacijama. Par kuna nama nije velik trošak, a svaka donacija sigurno puno znači organizatorima.  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Skupile smo skoro 700 kn, cilj nam je sve bliži, a svaka i najmanja donacija nas približi besplatnim projekcijama!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Do danas ste uplatile/i ukupno 1.470 kuna, od 8.000 koje trebamo.  930 preko platforme Givengain, a 540 direktno na naš žiro račun.
 Hvala vam na uplatama. Broj gradova koji žele projekcije danas je porastao na - 21. 

 Još malo pa bi se moglo i dogoditi da 8. ožujka to bude najprikazivaniji film u Hrvatskoj  :Smile: )).

https://www.givengain.com/cgi-bin/gi...oject_id=12148

----------


## Jurana

Nekoliko puta me je odbilo na ovom GivenGainu.
Što radim krivo?

----------


## puntica

> Nekoliko puta me je odbilo na ovom GivenGainu.
> Što radim krivo?


što kaže?
ako imaš problema s givengainom možeš uplatiti direkt na rodin račun, ako želiš!

----------


## puntica

projekcija će  zasad ići u 22 grada!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Varaždin
Čakovec
Pula
Rijeka
Zagreb
Vinkovci
Pazin
Dubrovnik
Velika Gorica
Split
Zadar
Cres
Poreč
Biograd
Popovača
Pakrac
Čepin
Daruvar
Bjelovar
Šibenik
Dvor
Knin
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Jurana

> što kaže?
> ako imaš problema s givengainom možeš uplatiti direkt na rodin račun, ako želiš!


Je li se još tko javio da mu ne ide?
Sve upišem i sve ide u redu, ali kad treba proći uplata, samo kaže da nije prošla, a ne piše zašto.
Uplatit ću na račun.

----------


## puntica

> Je li se još tko javio da mu ne ide?
> Sve upišem i sve ide u redu, ali kad treba proći uplata, samo kaže da nije prošla, a ne piše zašto.
> Uplatit ću na račun.


možda je problem u kartici? možda ne podržava tu karticu? o kojoj se kartici radi? može i na pp...
Hvala

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

Da li se bude prikazivao filmek u Puli i ako da gdje?

Ćao Danči!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Vidimo se u Puli pčelice baš se veselim  :Smile: 

*Sutra  u 16 sati je zadnji rok za prijaviti projekciju filma Lice poroda.  Ako  Vaš grad nije na ovoj karti, a imate volju organizirati projekciju (naći  prostor i sponzore), javite nam se što prije! porod@roda.hr*

----------


## Lotta

Malo padam s Marsa :Embarassed:  , ali gdje se treba prijaviti? Kada je projekcija? Jel to samo za trudnice ili i tate?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

nema prijava, ulaz je besplatan svima

Pogledajte gdje i kad će biti projekcija u Vašem gradu!
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?vps=1...f1ab0f01158d62


 četvrtak, 7. ožujka 2013.

 BIOGRAD n/m, Gradska knjižnica Biograd, 18 sati
 ČAKOVEC, Dvorana ACT, Novakova, Stari Hrast, I. kat, 18 sati
 DARUVAR, Pučka knjižnica i čitaonica Daruvar, Stjepana Radića 5, 17 sati
 DVOR, Knjižnica i čitaonica Dvor, Trg Bana J. Jelačića 10, 18 sati
 OPATIJA, Vila Antonio (V.Nazora 2), 18 sati
 OSIJEK, Gradska i sveučilišna knjižnica Osijek, Klub mladih, Europska avenija 24, 17:30


 petak, 8. ožujka 2013.

 ZAGREB, Art-Kino Grič, Jurišićeva 6, 18 sati
 BJELOVAR, Narodna knjižnica “Petar Preradović” Bjelovar, Dječji odjel, Šetalište Ivše Lebovića 9, 18 sati
 CRES, Gradska vijećnica,Creskog statuta 15, 18 sati
 ČEPIN, Knjižnica Centra za kulturu Čepin, Kralja Zvonimira 96, 18 sati
 DUBROVNIK, Hotel Lero, Put Iva Vojnovića 14, 17 sati
 KNIN, Veleučilište Marko Marulić, dvorana, Krešimirova 30, 18 sati
 KOPRIVNICA Knjižnica i čitaonica "Fran Galović", Zrinski trg 6, Koprivnica, 18 sati
 OTOČAC, Gacko pučko otvoreno učilište, mala sala, Ulica kralja Zvonimira 37, Otočac, 17 sati
 PAKRAC, Gradska knjižnica Pakrac, Trg dr. Franje Tuđmana 1, 17 sati
 PAZIN, Društvo Naša djeca, 154. Brigade Hrvatske vojske bb (kompleks bivše vojarne), 18,30 sati
 POPOVAČA, Knjižnica i čitaonica Popovača, 19 sati
 POREČ, Gradska knjižnica Poreč - dječji odjel, Trg Marafor 3, 18,30 sati
 PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39, 17,30 sati
 RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1, 18 sati
 SPLIT, Gradska knjižnica Marka Marulića, Ulica slobode 2, 18 sati
 ŠIBENIK, Gradska knjižnica "Juraj Šižgorić" Šibenik, Poljana maršala Tita 6, Šibenik, 18,30 sati
 VINKOVCI, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica Vinkovci, Gundulićeva 6, 18 sati
 ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica Zadar , Stjepana Radića 11b, 18 sati


 ponedjeljak, 11. ožujka 2013.

 VARAŽDIN, CineStar Lumini centar, Ulica grada Lipika 15, 17 sati

----------


## puntica

Daruvar je krenuo prije pola sata
Osijek upravo počinje  :Very Happy: 

danas su na repertoaru još i Biograd, Čakovec, Dvor i Opatija  :Very Happy:

----------

